# Critique my critique!



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

As a twist, can I offer a critique of another of my does and have you guys tell me if I'm on track? I'm a beginner at this and don't have a great pic so don't expect anything too in-depth! This isn't a "is this a show goat" post (I know she's not) as much as a "how do I critique conformation" post. 







Pros: good depth of body
Decent length 
Straight front legs
Ok top line (but not as uphill as I'd like)
Rump length and angle seem better IRL than this pic :-/

Cons: posty legs 
Weak pasterns (her feet also aren't in perfect shape so I don't know if that affects how she's standing - something seems a little off to me)
A little too coarse and blocky for my taste (is that the same as "not very dairy?")


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think you're doing pretty good! What you have said is what I see as well...
I agree that she doesn't have a good dairy type.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks  We have a couple of kids out of her with a nice buck that I am hoping balanced out some of her negatives, but we'll see as they mature! They are cute little blue eyed tricolor buggers so I hope they become good parts of our herd as we breed up.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think you did good, although I would say she could use a bit more length of body, but yes, decent. :thumbup:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't forget she needs more brisket, and that she toes out.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you! I'm hoping her kids inherit their daddy's nice long body:







He's not ours but part of why I bought the mama is because the previous owner threw in a breeding to him. Think he might balance her out some?


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Of course he doesn't have much brisket either :-/ 
I'm getting to a big enough herd size though that I can start to choose breedings within my herd based on the parents traits, so I'm trying to develop a critical eye.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think that her kids will be a great improvement over her. I actually really like that buck.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! It was a little bit of a risk getting her hoping that she would settle and have nice kids, but it's nice to have confirmation that at least it wasn't a ridiculous thought. Since she did have a couple kids, I get the advantage of milk now and hopefully nice kids. I also have a pretty good demand for just pet kids so I don't mind have a few does that aren't spectacular, but I am keeping an eye towards slowly breeding up.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Reading this thread for my own edification, and came to the same combined conclusions. Daddy goat is pretty nice, overall--can't see how you'd go wrong matching him to your doe, except in the brisket department, and is that really critical for a first generation improvement? And your doe certainly seems to be an adequate goat, even if she's not a "cover girl". Has she a nice udder and all that? Was it an easy kidding? If yes, she racks up a few more points! And maybe a hoof trim will help her stance. Do you want to repost a picture after trimming, and see what sort of a difference it makes?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

By the way, who is the buck?


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you! I appreciate the kind encouragement. I have to remind myself that it's ok just to have goats as pets, milk providers and land clearers and I can be proud of incremental improvements each generation. 
The buck is Little Tots Estate Metasequoia.
She kidded easily (stubbornly waited till I fell asleep!) with triplets (though sadly eventually lost the smallest. I've kept her daughter on her so haven't gotten a great idea of what milk production is or how her udder looks, but she's a super easy milker (large teats and orifices).
Plus, she is colorful with blue eyes - I know that doesn't mean anything as far as show goats, but a big plus in the pet market


----------

